# Picture of me



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Bout time I posted a pic of me. I'm the one on the right.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Just kidding. That of course is the real silent bob.

Ok. Here's a pic of me just before I left my gym last month.

Bit dissapointed with it. My traps aren't as good as they used to be. I've not trained them for a year now as they were growing too much in comparison with the rest of me and I didn't like it. Didn't realise how much they'd suffered. Forearms have always been a weak point. My back isnt as strong as it used to be either. Fairly lean there though. Currently about 4kg heavier but not as lean. Suprised my biceps dont have a better peak. They used to be high but short and narrow, now they are much fuller but without as much of a peak.

Considering I'm still natural, I cant be too hard on myself. Also, I hadn't really trained properly for a while before that photo because of all the stress and work involved in making the sale and getting ready for the move. Its good to see photos so that you can be honest with yourself and see improvements and weak points.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn James, you look good. Nice and low on the body fat. But for some reason you seem so smart and look so young. I pictured you as older. You seem so much more mature on the board.

Lookin good bro and you will pack on more size as you get older.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

yeah, I'm only 24. A busy 24 though. I've done a lot and learned a lot in the last 6 years. Not many people get to own their own gym by 22 years of age. I certainly feel older than I am. I've been training for about 6 years going from 110lbs to 190lbs at my heaviest. I was about 172lbs in that photo and am currently around 182lbs.


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

silentbob said:


> ...going from 110lbs to 190lbs...


Wow!

You must have tonnes of drive and dedication!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

very good shape!

cant criticise any part of you there. lets see the front and some leg shots


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good Silentbob. Nice and lean good arms shoulders and back. Lets see the front of ya.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

wow! lookin good matey!


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Cheers guys. I have a front shot that I will post later. Will prob black out the face tho since I'm not keen on putting my mug on the internet.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

demon said:


> Wow!
> 
> You must have tonnes of drive and dedication!


I'd love to get to 220lbs eventually. That way I could say that I've doubled my bodyweight through natural bodybuilding. I'm at the stage where it is tough to keep gaining naturally though.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

wow impressive mate and your physiqe goes to show that people dont always need roids to get a good body. well done mate.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks mate. Good to see you back on the boards. You been on holiday?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

yes mate ive been down barmouth to the caravan. you must have worked realy hard mate to get to where you are. hopefuly your pics will inspire younger lifters not to rush into the gear too soon i think to many people think they cant get anywhere without roids.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

lol silentbob, i think somebody at last is more obsessed about that film then i am lol 

i agree with every1, looking good and i bet the traps will grow like hell if you start doing me again


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

good one sb looking good

at 24 you owned and have sold a gym god i hope i have that much drive whats ur secret?


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Front shot:


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Again, my traps look small. My biceps look a bit flatter than I think they really look too. Shame I dont have one with my arms down, as my chest is one of my stronger points but it doesnt really show there. Biceps, shoulders and chest were always my good points even though I hardly train shoulders most of the time (I think they get enough from heavy benching). Triceps used to be a major weak point, but I feel I've brought them up now - although looking at this picture my arms seem small to me there. Perhaps its because these were taken march 2nd and I'd been cutting from december til early feb.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Looking great bob, nice work


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

James, looking good.

Hey do you have a scar on your stomach?

Did your spleen get removed?

I have a scar like that and It was cuz my spleen got removed and they did some explorer surgery.

Looking good bro. Chest lookes flater because the flash washed out the shadowing. If you just used the overhead lights or had a bright light aiming strait above you, the chest would have nice shadows and your chest would look much diffrent.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looking good James. This is a new pick huh?


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey, I like the look of that! Thats going to be my ultimate goal now I think..

The scar is from when I was six weeks old. The valve at the bottom of my stomach was closed over when I was born so I couldn't digest food. They had to go in and cut it open. They only just found the problem in time actually, six weeks of not having any food as a baby is pretty bad. I was nearly dead when they operated. Everyone thought my Mom was just paranoid that there was something wrong with me to begin with, but she was right. Personally I dont see how the people she saw thought that continous projectile vomiting and being lighter at 6 weeks than at birth was normal.

Luckily she finally found a doctor who didn't think she was nuts and he found what was wrong and did the operation himself. Wasn't the best of starts to life. People dont realise how important the first few months of nutrition are. As you can imagine it made me a very weak and sickly child. It was only when I found bodybuilding that things changed.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

pyrolic stenosis.

My son had it at 5 weeks, although he's a big lad anyway so he didn't really drop much weight - he's got a scar around his bellybutton.

Weighs in at a cut 33lbs now at 20 months, his back and shoulders put mine to shame!


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Is that what its called? Ah. I was premature so only weight 4lbs 8 at birth anyway.

My son was 6lb8 at birth and is much healthier than I was. I was worried he may have the same thing, but luckily he was fine. He's about 16-18lbs at the mo at 6 months.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Here's another pic:


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

My lad was 8lb2oz full term but luckily didn't drop any as normal in the first couple of weeks, i'm getting mixed up, he was 11 weeks when he had that op. He had another at 5 months for endo something, basically a piece of his bowel telescoped back on itself and trapped a load of stuff in there. Touch wood he's been fine since, but it doesn't half make you paranoid over the slightest thing with him. He's huge for his age though, got to dress him in 3 year olds clothes - i swear it's coz i was loading on creatine when he was conceived!!


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

I tell you one thing we've noticed with our son is that he is extremely strong. Everyone is suprised by the strength he has. Like you, I'm sure that must have something to do with supplements that I was taking at the time he was conceived. I've never known a baby to be so strong.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll put him on MAG10 at 24 months!


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

at 18 months!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

bit flabby there poweru, good chest, shoulders, calves look naturally big, Loose the trunks though! rofl


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

He get's the flab and the calves off his Dad (35" waist, 18" calves!!)


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

18" calves, wow, impressive


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Wow, that is a big kid! See what you mean about his build. Them's a good set of deltoids!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice side delts and good quads


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

LMAO, a good smile too. how much can he lift on bench press?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> looking good and i bet the traps will grow like hell if you start doing me again


What are you saying? If you do silentbob your traps will grow?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ROFL ROFL  Very well picked up Winger but its not what it seems, honestly! lol

Ummmm..... whatever i say isnt going to change your mind is it???


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

just a plain spelling mistake that went disastrously wrong to clear this little problem up!

How the hell i wrote me instead of them i dont know


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You dont have to explain. I accept you for just who you are. I still love ya.  I know you were kidding.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

I thought you were serious....you love him? are you planning on making it a threesome...how you do that with 3 blokes...I don't know, and I don't even want to think about, and I don't want people e-mailing me with pictures and suggestions!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

Killerkeane said:


> bit flabby there poweru, good chest, shoulders, calves look naturally big, Loose the trunks though! rofl


Sh1t, that was funny as fcuk, I didn't see those new pics, must have been very quickly done during the day. Oh well, at least I had a look, yeah, very good, silentbob, pretty much what I looked like before I went on roids the 1st time, except I had bigger biceps, but then, I think my genetics are probably to do with that, or maybe the fact, I'm just fcuking good at training arms


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

jesus christ insanity, is the rest of your body so sh1te you only talk about your bloody biceps!!!  lol... only jesting.. well..


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

heh, thanks, well, I just like my biceps the most  , and the fact they're the things on show all summer, so it's good to have them, besides I've got some good tits too....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Sanity try some tamoxaphen


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

god damn it, I walked right into that didn't I?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I knew you would get a kick out of that one! 

Your turn! Dont forget I am post cycle and make it count


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

we all know your post cycle hacks


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

good physique silent bob, what r the legs likethese pics should be seen my all of the people who prefer injecting themselves with chemicals over eating the right way and working out the right way.if u don't mind me asking,how did u afford a gym at your age?obviously i understand if you don't want to answer that.anyway,well done mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

He got a bank loan I suspect? or maybe parents chipped in? trust fund? I think it's pretty simple


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

robbed a bank perhaps...


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Didn't rob a bank, although it did come to mind. I wish I had a trust fund, but sadly not. My parents were against the idea so weren't forthcoming with any cash.

It was partly from a bank loan mate, plus my fiancee (and business partner) had a large amount of cash from an insurance claim for a bad car accident, and I had a few grand inheritance from when my grandma died in 1986 that I couldnt touch til I was 21. In hindsight, as great as it was to own a gym, a wiser investment would have been to use the money for supplements stock and advertising. The thought of running a supplements store never occurred to me at the time though. Unfortunately there's not a lot of money in running an indie gym - only your own personal enjoyment of doing something you really want to do.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I like that. If it makes you happy who cares how much money you make. If you are not happy then what is the point. You cant put a price tag on your health. Stress does a body bad.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

we should try some baby food. in fact i already like some..farley's rusks, that baby poridge which comes in a powder..delicious!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

I am absolutely sure now that matracabergfan, should take my title, I no longer need it I mean, he's said some real crazy sh1t lately...


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

baby food isn't crazy?! :-D


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

The suggestion of eating it is...  I mean we're grown men ffs, we're gonna need about 20 jars of the stuff just for a snack!, now thats expensive!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

actually, baby rice is what a lot of BBers eat when on contest diet... i eat it instead of oats occasionally!


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

it's good to know i'm not the only one who likes to eat baby food 

it would be interesting to look at the nutritional info on baby food.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

The baby food market is the biggest buyer in the whey protein industry actually. Bodybuilding is almost a secondary market.


----------

